
The Machine: A new kind of computer - bsirkia
http://www.labs.hpe.com/research/themachine/
======
aab0
HP has been hyping memristors for a while now, and it seemed unlikely then and
even more unlikely now given their corporate woes. Unless there's something
new like a shipping product, why the submission?

